# Kicker KX550.3 going into protect with no load



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Go this amp for nothing, just trying to see if anyone know if they have any known issue.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like it will need repair, lol. If it goes into protect it's for a reason...more likely shorted outputs. Open it up and see if you were any damaged transistors (those clamped to the heat sink).


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Visually no components are damaged but im lazy and would have hope someone that worked on those could give me a hint.


----------



## Deepti (Jun 21, 2013)

basshead said:


> Go this amp for nothing, just trying to see if anyone know if they have any known issue.


What is the issue? please mention, Hope I'll help you?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

It's now in a landfill somewhere, board was cracked.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

basshead said:


> It's now in a landfill somewhere, board was cracked.


Did you salvage any parts from it? The most obvious been the speaker/power terminal screws, lol.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing, i already have too much junk (according to my wife)


----------

